# Տեղեկատվական Տեխնոլոգիաներ (ՏՏ) > Հեռահաղորդակցություն > Համակարգչային ցանցեր >  ftp

## david

Ողջույն
Ժողովուրդ հնարավոր է ftp օգտագործողին կպցնել իր IP - ին, այսինքն.

Տվյալ օգտագործողը կարող է միանալ ftp - ով համակարգին միմիայն իր 1 IP - ից.

----------


## Գրիգոր

Այո, իմ ինտերնետ պրովայդերը տենց ա արել իրա ֆտպ-ն: իրա բաժանորդները որ մտնում են բացումա, ուրիշների մտնելուց կոդ ա ուզում. ես հարցրեցի ու ասեցին որ իրանց այպիներն են գրած ազատ մուտքի համար

----------


## Shah

սա fedora 11 ՕՀ-ի vsftpd(ftp)-ի աշխատանքային կարգավորումներն են: 

anonymous_enable=YES
dirmessage_enable=YES
xferlog_enable=YES
connect_from_port_20=YES
listen=YES
pam_service_name=vsftpd
userlist_enable=YES
tcp_wrappers=YES

----------

Ապե Ջան (05.05.2011)

----------


## Elmo

> սա fedora 11 ՕՀ-ի vsftpd(ftp)-ի աշխատանքային կարգավորումներն են: 
> 
> anonymous_enable=YES


անոնիմ մուտք էս մարդուն ըսկի պետք չի: Իրան պետք ա օգտագործողին IP -ի հետ կապել, իսկ դա նշանակում է, որ բարձր անվտանգության պահանջներ են ներկայացված:
Իրա դեպքում ACL ա պետք կազմակերպել, որը որոշ սերվերներ ունեն, կամ մոդիֆիկացվում են դրա համար:

----------


## Shah

Եթե սեռվերը լինելու ա միայն FTP-ի համար, ապա iptables-ում կարելի ա նշել մուտքը միայն տրված հասցեներից և ոչ մի խնդիր: Իսկ եթե ոչ, ապա կառաջարկեմ որ ftp սեռվերը աուտենտիֆիկացիյա անի ըստ ՕՀ օգտվողների ցանկի:  :Smile:  Linux ՕՀ-ի տակ դա հնարավոր է:

----------


## Elmo

> Եթե սեռվերը լինելու ա միայն FTP-ի համար, ապա iptables-ում կարելի ա նշել մուտքը միայն տրված հասցեներից և ոչ մի խնդիր: Իսկ եթե ոչ, ապա կառաջարկեմ որ ftp սեռվերը աուտենտիֆիկացիյա անի ըստ ՕՀ օգտվողների ցանկի:  Linux ՕՀ-ի տակ դա հնարավոր է:


iptables -ով կարելի ա կոնկրետ խմբի 21 պորտը բացլ դեպի FTP սերվեր, բայց եթե Ֆռանգյուլն ու Վարդանուշը ունեն FTP -ին մուտք, բայց Ֆռանգյուլը Վարդանուշի պառոլը գողացել ա ու ուզում ա իրա կոմպից մտնի՞: Իրան IP ֆիլտր ա պետք, որ կստուգի Ֆռանգյուլի IP -ն ու թեկուզ ճիշտ ծածկագիր ստանալուց հետո կարգելի Վարդանուշի IP -ից մտնել:
Էդ ամեն ինչը կատարվում ա 7-րդ մակարդակում, իսկ iptables -ը 3-րդ մակարդակի ստուգում ա իրականացնում:

----------


## Shah

Էդ դեպքում առանձին ծրագրային ապահովում ա պետք, իմ առաջարկը վերաբերվում է  աուտենտիֆիկացիային, որի օգնությամբ օգտագործողի անվանբ և գաղտնաբառով  կֆիլտրացվեին ծառայությունից օգտվողները և ip-ների acl-երով:




> Այո, իմ ինտերնետ պրովայդերը տենց ա արել իրա ֆտպ-ն: իրա բաժանորդները որ մտնում են բացումա, ուրիշների մտնելուց կոդ ա ուզում. ես հարցրեցի ու ասեցին որ իրանց այպիներն են գրած ազատ մուտքի համար


իսկ սա հնարավոր է ընդամենը access list-երի ստեղծումով, ասենք ip-ների բլոկներին access բացելով:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Fedora - ի տակ, FTP սերվերի վրա ինչես սահմանափակում դնել:

Սերվերի վրա բաժանորդների ինետի արագությունը շեյպ անելու համար օգտագործվում է՝ *NiceShaper 0.6rc5:*

Անհրաժեշտ է, որ ամեն կլենտ ունենա՝ 2048 կբ/վ ինտերնետ և 5120 կբ/վ արագություն FTP սերվերի հետ:

----------


## Shah

> Fedora - ի տակ, FTP սերվերի վրա ինչես սահմանափակում դնել:
> 
> Սերվերի վրա բաժանորդների ինետի արագությունը շեյպ անելու համար օգտագործվում է՝ *NiceShaper 0.6rc5:*
> 
> Անհրաժեշտ է, որ ամեն կլենտ ունենա՝ 2048 կբ/վ ինտերնետ և 5120 կբ/վ արագություն FTP սերվերի հետ:


 vsftpd.conf-ի մեջ ավելացնում ես:

anon_max_rate=2048
local_max_rate=2048


 :Smile:

----------

Ապե Ջան (05.05.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*FTP* - ում հնարավո՞ր է երգերը օնլայն լսելու հնարավորություն ավելացնել:
Շնորհակալություն:

----------

